# Able to download every ZT2 expansion pack except African Adventure



## dchiny (Jul 12, 2012)

I bought Zoo Tycoon 2, ZT2: ES, and ZT2: EA several years ago. Up until a few days ago, my computer was running on Windows XP. After I switched to W7, I was lucky enough to find that they all run just fine with W7.

Now, I finally bought African Adventure because for whatever reason, it was the hardest EP to find. For whatever reason, though, it refuses to download once I press the Install button. This error message keeps popping up instead:



_Zoo Tycoon 2 is not installed. Please install Zoo Tycoon 2 and then run this set up again_.



The InstallShield starts to load but then that error message stops the blue bar from reaching the end. If I press the OK button, a new window pops up that says:

_*InstallShield Wizard Complete*_

_The wizard was interrupted before Zoo Tycoon 2 - African Adventure could be completely installed/uninstalled._

_The system has not been modified. To install/uninstall this program at a later time, run the installaion/uninstallation again._

_Click Finish to exit the wizard._



I can't press _< Back_ or _Cancel_ so I press _Finish_. The first time I tried it, another window came up that told me to try reinstalling everything. So I did; but it still won't work. Tips?


----------



## Larkenstone (Jul 26, 2012)

I have the same problem when installing AA after either MM or EA, but when its just ES it works fine, and then I can successfully install EA. But then I have a different error with MM. It seems like I cant have both of them for some reason. =(
If you don't have MM, just try one of these installation orders: ES-AA-EA or AA-ES-EA I'm actually on vista though, so it may not work in the same way.


----------



## dchiny (Jul 12, 2012)

Larkenstone said:


> I have the same problem when installing AA after either MM or EA, but when its just ES it works fine, and then I can successfully install EA. But then I have a different error with MM. It seems like I cant have both of them for some reason. =(
> If you don't have MM, just try one of these installation orders: ES-AA-EA or AA-ES-EA I'm actually on vista though, so it may not work in the same way.


After lots of experimenting and tweaking, it seemed to work only when I installed ZT2, AA, ES, MA, and EA last. I'm not sure if it works this way all the time, but it might be something to try.


----------

